# EEA2 Application Final Check List + Last question _ Help!



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,

This is my third thread...and the help as been great so far.

I am finalising my EEA2 application. I am a Canadian living in the UK for almost 2 years and came in under the Tier 5 Working Holiday Visa and have been working permanently ever since. My husband is Italian living in the UK for 3 years and is currently a job seeker. We live together.

Can you please let me know if I have all the relevant document needed for my application?

- EEA2 Application form
- Marriage Certificate
- 2 coloured passport sized photographs
- My passport (Canadian)
- My husband's passport (Italian)
- My latest bank Statement (proof of residence)
- Council tax statement (proof of residence)
- My latest pay slip from work
- My husband's previous employment pay slips and a statement from his previous - - --employer stating that work terminated because it was a temporary contract.
- Copies of Job applications (to show evidence he genuinely was a job seeker)
- Invitation to Interviews (to show evidence he genuinely was a job seeker)
- Rejection letters from employers (to show evidence he genuinely was a job seeker)
- Proof of registration with recruitment agency (to show evidence he genuinely was a job seeker)
- Evidence of relevant qualifications and relevant previous work experience (to show evidence he genuinely was a job seeker)

Also, as at the moment of the application, which will be sent tomorrow morning, my husband will be under the category of job seeker until August 4th 2014, when he will become self-employed. Should I include that explanation in the cover letter and attach the new contract of self-employment for his client? What else should I include in a cover letter?

Thanks for any help I can get. 

Samia


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, 

I am also about to fill this beast out.. just a reminder: as job seeker he might need to show the infamous "Comprehensive Sickness Insurance". I would quickly double check this if I would be you. I read of people being rejected for this reason.

Quick question: my partner is also here under the Youth Mobility Scheme. We were wondering if he could still apply for the EEA Family Permit before getting the Residency card? Have you, by any chance, looked into this? We are living in England and want to avoid going back home to do the paper work. 

All the best for your application!


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,

I have came across the CSI coverage idea but I don't see as part of the relevant document to support his job seeking status.

This is what it says on the EEA2 form:

Evidence that the EEA national is seeking work and has a genuine chance of finding work. This 
could include:
• copies of job applications 
• invitations to interviews
• rejection letters from employers
• proof of registration with a recruitment agency
• proof of receipt of Jobseeker’s Allowance or national insurance credits
• evidence of relevant professional, vocational or academic qualifications, or relevant work 
experience.

But for that regard, I will double check.

To answer your question, yes..I am applying for the EEA family permit (residence card) and I am still under the Tier 5 (which expires on july 26th) From what I know and what I asked some immigration consultants, it doesnt matter and I will not overstay the visa if I dont get the COA or Residence card before tier 5 expires. Your marriage with your EEA national gives you the right to live in the UK. The residence card is an evidence for employers of your right to reside in the UK and also allows you to travel in and out the country with no problems.

I hope I answered your question.

Are you sure about the Comprehensive Sickness Insurance ?

If there is anyone who has come across rejection because of this, can you share ?

Thanks


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Also, I am reading right now when a Comprehensive sickness insurance is and when we need it:

Comprehensive sickness insurance:
Insurance that will pay for any medical treatment required in the United Kingdom by someone who is not entitled to treatment from the National Health Service. You may have to show you have this insurance in order to be allowed to live in the United Kingdom.

My husband is a EEA national that had NHS treatment before and I (non EEA national) was able to get treatment from the NHS)...

So I am confused as to why this insurance is needed...

Can someone shed some light ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for your answer. I thought so.

I just looked the insurance thing up. The Guidance notes for applying for residence
documentation as a European Economic Area (EEA) national or as
the family member of an EEA national states that
"If you are economically self-sufficient, you need to supply evidence of comprehensive sickness insurance for yourself and any family members included in your application. You also need to supply evidence of funds sufficient to maintain yourself and any family members included in your application during the time you intend to reside on this basis. These funds can come from the employment or self-employment of any of your family members legally working
and residing in the UK with you. Documentary evidence of their employment or funds should be supplied."

It looks like you will be ok for the family permit, but as soon as you apply for the residency card you might need it.
I know, it is a bit silly, I get NHS cover as well, but I guess it is to show that you are not a burden to the state and never will be.. I know, we pay tax as well..


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,

What if the funds came from a legally working person from outside the UK, within the EEA ? Does that count ?

And also, am I not applying for the residence card as well ?? The residence card is the same as an EEA2 family permit ... now you are throwing something new and confusing .. help!


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't stress. It is all going to be ok.

EEA1 is the family permit (six month valid) and EEA2 is the residency card (5 years valid).


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh ok .. I almost died!

I am sending my application tomorrow morning.

Does everything look ok on my checklist ? Do you mind double checking ? If it's not a bother ... Im desperately in need of reassurance!!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are applying on the basis of your EU husband as jobseeker, and he is supported financially by your earnings, then he is self-sufficient and CSI will be needed for you both, so you risk being rejected for not having the insurance. CSI is a requirement laid down by EU law, and even though you may be eligible for NHS, you still need it. While UK could make an exception because of the universal health service available to all residents, why should they if CSI helps to reduce EU migration.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

That's how I understood it. Thanks for clearing this up! 

All the best with your application SASOU


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello JFC.
Thanks for your message .. We do not have a CSI so we will not provide it. And I am running against the clock a bit ((( Stress level is very high!!!

I was still waiting for someone to help me double check my list of document that i am providing.
I am sending everything tomorrow morning.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

The Aviva health insurance can be signed online. If you reduce the coverage on the second page you can regulate premium and the minimum payout it can around 150 Sterling a year. I just tried for my partner, he is 30. 

Good Luck!


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you very much for this information
I am on the web page now and should I click on the individual health insurance section and then, select private health insurance? Is this the CSI?


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

And I need one for myself AND my husband or just myself or just him ?
From my understanding it is only for him .. correct ?


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

If he does it for himself, can he add me as a family member ?

I know there are a lotta questions I am asking ... I am thankful for the help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need insurance for both. Believe me, Home Office WILL reject your application (and you lose £55 fee) without CSI.


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok. I followed your advice and we have just done now the AVIVA individual health insurance.
My husband got insured and added me as his partner/wife as family member, to his insurance.
We have paid online and have printed the e-mail confirmatons .. is this enough.
AVIVA did not send our policy by e-mail yet.
Is the email confirmation with the reference number enough ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Better to wait for proper certificate of insurance and insurance schedule.


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot for getting back to me!!

As I am sending my application tomorrow morning, I am afraid to wait a long time.
The reason is my visa expires on july 26th and this is why I am trying to do things as fast as i can with everything I need.
I have the policy summary they sent us on email here it states both our names and all the relevant info.

I will include this...

I think all the other documents are ok in my check list ... fingers crossed!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowadays with most insurance policies, documents are available to download from the website. Home Office need to verify that the policy you have meets the requirement for a CSI, so policy documents should be attached. Ask the insurer to email you.


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello.

Thank you for the confirmation.

However, I cannot find it online and I have called this morning to AVIVA to ask that they be sent to me asap by email ... however, because we have done the insurance yesterday night, the policy is not yet in their system and it might come on monday/tuesday ...

Where is this place you have told me to download online ?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

With most insurers, you can download the policy documents from their website. I don't know if you can do that with AVIVA. I'd wait till you have your policy documents downloaded and printed out - you don't want your application rejected through lack of evidence.


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello. It is me again 

I wanted to keep you posted since my last message on July 4th and have another question.

Update:

Application for EEA2 Residence Card sent July 4th 2014
COA received July 19th 2014

we are Aug 29th, and still no news. Still waiting for my residence card.

My question is that I need to travel to Italy with my husband (EEA National) on October 17th and back to the UK on Oct 20th (flight with Ryanair already booked). If I do not receive my residence card before then, may I travel with the COA in hand and my marriage certificate and a certificate of employment and my husband with me? Would that be enough for UKBA customers and especially for boarding the plane?

Also, I wanted to mention that my husband's passport is also with the documents sent to Home Office. He can travel with his Italian ID in and out the UK no problem.
But this time, does he have to travel with his passport ???...as we are travelling together and he will be next to me to support my case to get back into the UK ???

And I forgot to mention that I was originally on a Tier 5 visa which expired July 26th.

I believe I can be let back into the country as Canadians don't need a visa to enter the UK, but will I be considered a tourist then? I don't want that because I work in the UK and would have a limit of 6 months to stay in the UK. I do not want to have a tourist visa as I cannot keep working ... if this will not happen and I will be readmitted to the UK as a family member of EEA national, then would I have to ask my passport back form the Home office?

Thanks for your usual help!


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Also, I wanted to mention that my husband's passport is also with the documents sent to Home Office. He can travel with his Italian ID in and out the UK no problem.
But this time, does he have to travel with his passport ???...as we are travelling together and he willbe next to me to support my case to get back into the UK ???

Thanks


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

I sent my EEA2 application a couple days before you and I haven't heard back yet either. In terms of travelling, I'm assuming you don't have an EEA Family Permit?


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi.

No I dont have a family permit. I never was on one.
I came into the UK on a tier 5 work permit ... then after i got married I applied for the EEA2.
So technically, I have no kind of visa or permit on my passport to get back in the UK .. getting back to the UK with my passport I believe I will be on a tourist status.

This is oh so confusing.

I am not sure why it is taking long. I am a bit worried here.

Have you received your COA ? Did you travel out of the UK if you got it ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

There is the option for the partner of EU nationals of getting an A1 stamp on arrival, apparently this can be difficult and you could be hassled, questioned, detained, ec. before getting through. 

This stamp is valid for 6 month and allows the holder to work, it is basically equivalent to a family permit and to get it you will need to convince the officer at the airport that you are married to your partner who is using his treaty rights. So basically you will need to bring all the documents you used for the EEA2 application (or copies of those) and the letter you got that your application is in process and ask very kindly to be issued a A1 stamp.

Your partner can ask for his passport to be returned, there is an online form for this. But his ID should be fine.

I would say a tourist visa would be a very bad call, rather use your right to be with your husband and be prepared when arriving at the airport.


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my COA very quickly and have travelled, but I am still covered by my FP so I've had no issues. The A1 route detailed above would be your best bet. I really don't think you will have too many issues, especially since you have the COA. My husband has been traveling with me on his ID card, but again my situation is a little different because of the family permit. Good luck, I hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for the information. You had the FP that allowed you to re-enter with no issues. You are lucky.
Since you have sent your application few days before me, can you please let me know once you have received your residence card ? If you do not mind.

Thank you. Have a good day.


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

Of course, and same to you in case they go out of order! Cheers


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

Got my residence card today! I'm sure yours will be here too before your trip


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello there,

Wow. This is good news. Congratulations!! Thank you for letting me know )

I have just submitted a request to received mine and my husband's passports .. hopefully they will come back with the RC. How does the RC it look like?

Thanks


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

It's beautiful  haha actually a bit underwhelming! I had requested my passport back so the sticker is just stuck to a piece of paper. Otherwise it will be stuck to a visa page in your passport--expiration date, details of my permission to live here as an EEA spouse, right to work, and very unflattering no smile photo. It's almost identical to the visa I had when I lived in Spain so if you've ever gotten a different EU visa I think they all look similar.


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you!!
I will let you know when I receive mine .. so you can congratulate me as well 

Have a good day. I hope I get it soon!


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

I applied a month earlier than you so you likely have at least a month to wait.


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello rmw

Just wanted to let you know that I have received my resident card one day after you .. last thursday Sept 4th... It all looks good. 

My dates were: July 4th applied
COA received July 19th
Residence card received Sept 4th ..

It took 2 months.. Which it not bad )


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank You .... And thank you for all your help you provided me through this application


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry, selfishly I haven't been logging in much now that I have my card all sorted out  CONGRATULATIONS! Best of luck to you!


----------

